# What web site shows currently available FreeBSD patch levels?



## Rafal Lukawiecki (Jul 11, 2020)

Apologies for what is probably a dumb question, but having spent a good bit of time, I am unable to find out what is the currently available latest patch level for a RELEASE snapshot, say "p9" for 11.3-RELEASE-p9. I know I can find that out using freebsd-update when run inside a machine, but I am looking for a web site or another browser-accessible resource that shows the available levels. While the Security Advisories page lists individual issues, I cannot find anywhere in any of them a reference to the patch levels. Neither can I see it on the release pages, nor in the distro download servers.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 11, 2020)

Go to https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/ , choose branch, open _UPDATING_, then _Links to HEAD: (view)_. E.g.:






						[base] Contents of /releng/11.3/UPDATING
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------



## rf10 (Jul 11, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> Go to https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/ , choose branch, open _UPDATING_, then _Links to HEAD: (view)_. E.g.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use something like this:

```
fetch -qo - http://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/${FREEBSD_RELEASE_VERSION}/sys/conf/newvers.sh | grep -E "BRANCH" | head -1 | cut -d"=" -f2 | xargs
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2020)

Rafal Lukawiecki said:


> While the Security Advisories page lists individual issues, I cannot find anywhere in any of them a reference to the patch levels


Really? What do you think this indicates?

```
Corrected:      2020-04-02 15:30:51 UTC (stable/12, 12.1-STABLE)
                2020-07-08 20:11:40 UTC (releng/12.1, 12.1-RELEASE-p7)
                2020-07-06 20:23:14 UTC (stable/11, 11.4-STABLE)
                2020-07-08 20:11:40 UTC (releng/11.4, 11.4-RELEASE-p1)
                2020-07-08 20:11:40 UTC (releng/11.3, 11.3-RELEASE-p11)
```


```
Corrected:      2020-05-24 16:47:27 UTC (stable/12, 12.1-STABLE)
                2020-07-08 20:25:06 UTC (releng/12.1, 12.1-RELEASE-p7)
                2020-05-24 11:47:27 UTC (stable/11, 11.4-STABLE)
                2020-07-08 20:22:38 UTC (releng/11.4, 11.4-RELEASE-p1)
                2020-07-08 20:20:59 UTC (releng/11.3, 11.3-RELEASE-p11)
```


```
Corrected:      2020-06-17 16:22:08 UTC (stable/12, 12.1-STABLE)
                2020-06-17 16:22:08 UTC (stable/11, 11.4-STABLE)
                2020-07-08 20:08:05 UTC (releng/11.4, 11.4-RELEASE-p1)
```


----------



## rwp (Nov 26, 2022)

FreeBSD Patch Level Table web page seems to be a good resource for this.


> It is parsed from FreeBSD Security Advisories and displayed. This is an unofficial website.


----------



## patmaddox (Nov 28, 2022)

UPDATING shows the current patch level.


----------

